# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms > سوال: وب سرویس نرخ ارز

## zari_attari

میخوام توی سایتم نرخ ارز بگذارم ،که خودش هر روز Update بشه.
توی اینترنت که search کردم چیز درست حسابی پیدا نکردم.میخواستم ببینم دوستان فایلشو ندارند.

----------


## zari_attari

سوال؟
باید کامپوننتی از بانک مرکزی بگیرم که هر روز اطلاعاتو از اونجا بگیره و update کنه؟؟؟

----------


## abdorreza

> سوال؟
> باید کامپوننتی از بانک مرکزی بگیرم که هر روز اطلاعاتو از اونجا بگیره و update کنه؟؟؟


فكر كنم يك ايميل به بانك ملي يا بانكهاي ديگه كه نرخ ارز رو تو سايتشون نشون ميدن بزني بد نباشه !

----------


## zari_attari

> فكر كنم يك ايميل به بانك ملي يا بانكهاي ديگه كه نرخ ارز رو تو سايتشون نشون ميدن بزني بد نباشه !


به بانک ملی گفتم ولی اینجوری نیست!

----------


## zari_attari

این پروسه بین المللی و باید خریداری بشه؟ اما نمیدونم از کجا؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## zari_attari

توی سایت بانک ملی چیزی ننوشته بود.
کسی نمیدونه باید از کجا بخرم؟؟ :خیلی عصبانی:  :عصبانی:

----------


## hamedsabzian

بانک مرکزی انواع نرخ ارز رو توی سایتش به صورت RSS میزاره.
می تونی با یک XMLDataSource به راحتی اون رو در قالب یک فایل XML بگیری و توی کنترل هایی مثل Repeater نمایش بدی.
http://www.cbi.ir/page/5675.aspx

----------


## zari_attari

> بانک مرکزی انواع نرخ ارز رو توی سایتش به صورت RSS میزاره.
> می تونی با یک XMLDataSource به راحتی اون رو در قالب یک فایل XML بگیری و توی کنترل هایی مثل Repeater نمایش بدی.
> http://www.cbi.ir/page/5675.aspx


 من زیاد کار نکردم، میتونید بیشتر توضیح بدبد که باید دقیقا چه کار کنم؟

----------


## hamedsabzian

RSS ها معمولا فایلای XML هستن. که داده ها در اون با قاعده ای خاص ذخیره میشن.
به اون لینکی که دادم برید، فایلش رو بگیرید و شیوه ی ذخیره سازی رو ببینید.
مثال کار با XMLDataSource :
http://www.beansoftware.com/asp.net-...e-control.aspx

----------


## nafasak

دوست عزيز
اينم سورس چيزي كه ميخواي...

----------


## mehr-sp

> دوست عزيز
> اينم سورس چيزي كه ميخواي...


دستت در نکنه این رو من هم دنبالش بودم خیلی راه عالی بود

----------


## MiladSe7en

سلام

شما میتونین از وب سرویس نرخ یار در سایت nerkhyar.ir استفاده کنین که قیمت واقعی ارز و سکه رو بهتون میده. :چشمک:

----------

